# 11 more days is this not right? Graphic photo***



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's my saanen Sugars. She's kid a single and then twins last year. Day 150 is February 12th and she is extremely big. I've been checking her last few weeks. She's been passing globby discharge ligaments still fairly firm. Udder about 3/4 full. I've had this weird feeling she may go too early even though she's been pretty much acting like abnormal big preggo nanny. Anyway Her vulva has been gaping open all the time even when she's standing but tonight I saw a much different view. Normally when she laying down it's just open but here's a pic of what I saw tonight. Has me concerned because I've never seen this in all the preggo girls I've had. What do y'all think???


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She has a small prolapse. She probably has a ton of kids in there and is making this happen. It's nothing to worry about right now, since it is staying in and staying clean. You can give her some calcium and see if that helps her. Tums is something she might take willingly. But honestly I wouldn't really stress right now since it's so small


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah small prolapse. I would make sure she is in clean straw and try to keep her area as clean as possible since they kind of pop in and out, you don't want poop and stuff getting on it and then getting inside her.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok I was sort of thinking prolapse but never actually seen one. I'll go ahead and move her to the kidding stall now. I normally wait till they're closer they love their pasture. Definitely thinking trips this time she's so big I don't know how she walks and she's a big girl without kids! Thanks y'all I'll keep a close eye on it and hope it doesn't get any worse!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck with kidding. Do you by chance have a full picture of her? I love to see huge baby bellies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as it isn't coming out more than that, she should be OK.
If you can watch her, she can be out and about in the pasture. I would lock her up when she cannot be watched.
It will stress her if she is locked up and not good for her because she cannot get exercise.

Any doe who prolapses should have a afterbirth bolus inserted after they drop their afterbirth anyway, because of any dirt ect that might get in there when they prolapse.

How does it look when she stands up, does it all go back in, even her rectum?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yea I keep her out while I'm here which is about all day and put her and another doe ready to kid up into the kidding stalls. It all goes in when she stands up and I've flushed it a couple times today with warm water as it looked a little dry? You mean the copper bolus where do I get them? I honestly have never done it.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My Sugars pictures don't do her size justice lol


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She's a 200lb lap goat


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can give her a juice of carrot and celery to help reduce the prolapse...often its heavy with kids, sometimes its needed calcium..the juice will provide that and not hurt her if calcium is not needed...just juice equal parts of both maybe 2 of each at least 4 times a day...I like to juice a few garlic cloves in it too just as added boost..happy kidding...

I too have a very large Saanen doe...love her


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Fergie due any day now. Had triplets last year as a ff. Expect at least twins or trips this time too


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yowza...look at her udder...I love Lamancha..my fav breed : )


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Yowza...look at her udder...I love Lamancha..my fav breed : )


It's even bigger now! Any day but I'm thinking 24-48hours


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Happy kidding


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

New pic of prolapse. Furthest I've seen it out but still goes right back in. She's spending more time on her knees with her butt in the air, I think that's helping. Day 145 tomorrow hopefully will kid soon!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She sounds close to me! :baby:
I can't wait to see some baby pics


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

*Very close girls! Magical ligs for real...*

Sugars is day 145 nothing today. Udder is fuller but not ready ligaments are softening. Fergie my lamancha is SO ready. Didn't get a due date for her but should have been before sugars. And her ligaments will literally disappear for several hours than poof they're back! Driving me crazy!! Babies have dropped udder is 100% what in the world!! I swear! 70 degrees today and tomorrow and they'll prolly wait till thur or fri when they're calling for SNOW! Grrrrr come girls! No one wants to be freezing while you're in labor! OH not to mention my cows due date is tomorrow and my 2 sows due the 14th I think something was in the water ....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh the waiting game! They both sure look close! Hopefully Fergie goes soon. It's a race to see who kids first!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, they both look close! Hopefully they go soon for you!  Going to be baby haven, lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she today?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Day 147 today and ligs are firm. It's getting harder for her to breathe i noticed yesterday. Lack of space is certainly a major issue right now. I wish she would give them an eviction notice! Fergie is still the same still waiting udder is huge! Weather is horrible today so they'll be staying inside. Hate waiting when we're sooo close!


----------

